

HN, We Need To Talk - headShrinker

There are currently 8 stories about Apple's broken maps on the front page. It seems like people are really getting a lot of joy and satisfaction out of a bad component launch, similar to when someone goes through a bad breakup, then hopes the ex has bad fortune. It's really immature.<p>From an outsider's perspective it gets really tired. Can we stop with the broken maps submissions for a little while? Just give the rest of us a break, who aren't overly concerned with one app on one product. There is a whole world of stuff happening, vote it up.
======
jcr
Some people hate success, or more accurately, they hate the success of others.
There are people on HN who want Apple to fail. There are people who want
Google to fail. There are people who want Microsoft to fail. There are people
who want Amazon to fail. There are people who want Facebook to fail. And so on
and so forth.

When any of the giants stumble with a mistake or show a sign of weakness, the
people who want them to fail pounce with extreme agitation.

The important thing to remember is they didn't come to HN to contribute,
instead, they came here to push their agenda and argue.

~~~
GrumpySimon
Also known as Tall Poppy Syndrome:
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_poppy_syndrome>

------
Peteris
Yeah, let's just assume Apple was brave enough to launch an iterative product
for once, forgetting to label it 'beta' and accidentally shutting out
competition.

------
JoachimSchipper
Hint: flagging stuff tends to be more effective than posting to "Ask HN".

------
pasbesoin
I get tired of the redundancy. However, as specifically regards the maps
story.

\- Apple heavily markets its "refinement" and "excellence". They just shipped
a product that blows.

\- It's been about a year since Jobs passed. There was and continues to be
much speculation whether Jobs was essential to Apple's performance (technical
as well as financial). Well...

\- Apple vs Google. The saga continues...

\- Apple as monopolist. They may eventually get maps right. But in the
meantime, they can more or less screw their users over in order to force this
change. Remember, it took Microsoft "three revisions" to get many of its now
well-regarded products to a performance point that induced large scale
consumer acceptance. Is Apple playing that game, now?

\- Lots of people apparently depend on maps, daily and heavily. They are
rightly upset.

So... there's a lot going on with and underneath this story. In addition to
the Schadenfreude.

------
saiko-chriskun
nothx

